# Ideas for an amp wedge?



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm not keen on spending $30 each, 'cause I need three.

Currently, I'm thinking a wedge-shaped doorstop. I would need five, but think that this will still be much cheaper.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

power steering or transmission fluid funnels. 
or a few orange cones you find standing around in the street?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks; that's pretty resourceful. Still, I would prefer to keep more surface area (amp's) touching the floor. I greatly prefer the sound of an amp on the floor versus off of it.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I would find an appropriate chair and put the amp on that.
If you really prefer the sound of an amp on the floor, why are you thinking of raising it off the floor?

G.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I use a 1x12 cab to raise my combo off of the floor. 8)

I've heard of more than one guy that have raised their amp off of the floor and lost a bunch of low end.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I've heard of more than one guy that have raised their amp off of the floor and lost a bunch of low end.


You will lose about 6 dB of low end due to moving the boundary planes, but this is not a bad trade off (imo). Too many guitar players think that they have ears in the back of their calves, and aim the cab to that location.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

ronmac said:


> You will lose about 6 dB of low end due to moving the boundary planes, but this is not a bad trade off (imo). Too many guitar players think that they have ears in the back of their calves, and aim the cab to that location.


I could see that working with a bass heavy amp.

Years back, I used a 1x12 combo and when I sat it on a chair, it tended to sound boxy.
My current combo will sound a touch boxy on its own, but when combined with the extension cab, it's great.

I do agree with pointing it, or having the amp closer to your ear level.
You may tend to need less volume that way too, if it's not blasting at your legs.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

GTmaker said:


> I would find an appropriate chair and put the amp on that.
> If you really prefer the sound of an amp on the floor, why are you thinking of raising it off the floor?
> 
> G.


I have amp stands, but I like the bass response when it's on the floor. I'm trying to tilt it in a manner that keeps the bass, but will also get some highs to head height while sitting down.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Does the bass control not do the trick if it's mostly off the floor?

My first thought was "build them out of wood?"


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

I assume adcandour is referring to "mechanical coupling" occurring when the amp is in contact with the floor. In that case, Budda's "build them out of wood" comment certainly seems to make sense....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I thought of this thread from a while back, post #13 has a neat looking stand that might be useful.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/what-is-the-amp-stand-thing.70941/


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It shouldn't need much of a tilt, you'd think, for a seated position.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the Ampwedge and it's the one I've been using since i got at least a couple of years ago. I've tried different amp stands and like everyone says, I lose some of the bass frequencies when it's taken off the floor.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I thought of this thread from a while back, post #13 has a neat looking stand that might be useful.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/what-is-the-amp-stand-thing.70941/


That's a bit of a beast. 



Chito said:


> I have the Ampwedge and it's the one I've been using since i got at least a couple of years ago. I've tried different amp stands and like everyone says, I lose some of the bass frequencies when it's taken off the floor.


Does the ampwedge retain the bass frequencies that are typically lost? If it does, I' may consider it for the combo amp and then flip my 2x12 on it's side to get one speaker at ear level.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2016)

I just lean my combo against the wall/table leg/workbench or
whatever's there. As was previously stated, your ankles don't
have ears. And in a jam setting, there's a bassist there, right?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> And in a jam setting, there's a bassist there, right?


One must hope.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I remember seeing this contraption a while ago and thought it was a cool idea for open back amp.
Tilts, raises and should take care of the bass loss thru the port.
Just found a pic but I have no idea where to get one.
G.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I have never used one of these, but I would be concerned that the ported energy would be out of phase with the direct energy of the front firing speaker.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I have amp stands, but I like the bass response when it's on the floor. I'm trying to tilt it in a manner that keeps the bass, but will also get some highs to head height while sitting down.


I own two of the original Sound Enhancers. One fits a Fender Champ, or Super Champ and one that fits a Fender Deluxe. I use it the larger of the two for my Carr Sportsman. It really increases the bottom end response, and give A considerable volume boost. They are light to carry, and well made out of 1/2" Birch ply. The tilt angle makes your amp into a stage monitor so you can control stage volume better. Sound guys love them. There is a newer version to make it more economical to build, but in my opinion not as good. Light but bulky for shipping, once you get into the larger sizes. There were 5 sizes in all for holding a up to a Twin Reverb, or a Super. Great little tool to make your smaller tube amps sound and feel larger on larger stages and outdoor gigs. Any wood worker can replicate them pretty easily. Pretty happy with mine.

urko99, May 14, 2015EditReport
#24+ QuoteReply

A quote from my previous post. Yes I still have them.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

adcandour said:


> That's a bit of a beast.
> 
> 
> 
> Does the ampwedge retain the bass frequencies that are typically lost? If it does, I' may consider it for the combo amp and then flip my 2x12 on it's side to get one speaker at ear level.


From my experience, yes it does.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just saw tilt a speaker On ebay. What a good idea. I'm gonna try a bite. Makes sense. 


http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=121205961943


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2016)

How about shutters?
Pointing upwards.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Checkout stand back...

http://www.standback.net

Economical, portable, and claim to maintain coupling to floor.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 on the Standback. Small, light (I stuff it in the back of my DRRI with the powercable) and works great.

Mesa casters slide off really easy. I remove the back pair and that tilts the amp up slightly but keeps it on the floor. Works really well if you are 5 or more feet away, but the Standback works better if I'm really tight to my rig. 

Or I lean my amp on something stable and fixed --> one night I seemed to suddenly get quieter and when I looked over, my amp was flat on it's back and the PA speaker stand was slid over 2 feet. Hard rubber feet on polished wood floors!!!!


----------



## mr trick (Sep 21, 2013)

ronmac said:


> You will lose about 6 dB of low end due to moving the boundary planes, but this is not a bad trade off (imo). Too many guitar players think that they have ears in the back of their calves, and aim the cab to that location.


if you want to regain that 6db, put the amp in a corner, raised on a chair or suitable artifact


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Another +1 on the Standback. It folds up so you can throw it in your pedal case, guitar case or in the back of your amp. It might be one of the slickest (most practical) guitar gadgets I've ever spent $50 on.


----------

